# ***Update***



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry everyone I havent been active lately. I took a break from breeding rats & mice and being on the forums.
Im back for time being, but Im only breeding mice now.
I lost alot of my mice & rats due to our house flooding and the roof being ripped off (horrible Missouri weather)
I had my chi of 14+ years put down and we recently moved, so my mice are on stike it seems,lol.
So Im pretty much just starting over again. I hope this year is better then the last few
Ive been college to become a regeristed vet tech  When Im done with schooling, I want to either focus on exotics (mice, rats,etc) or poutlry.

So long story short: Im back!


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

an influx of returns at the moment,great,welcome back.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome back Windyhill


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice to see you back!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, windy! I'm so sorry! I'm glad you're back, though.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone
Its been a crazy year. Im hoping once we move to this other house, things will be better.
At least in this house, I can have my critter room again!


----------

